
Huawei banned from using SD card branding - tonteldoos
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/24/huawei-sd-association-ban/
======
baroffoos
Hopefully all of this causes a push away from closed standards and branding.
Its a shame how things like android, bluetooth and wifi while seemingly open
are still very limited with proprietary components and branding.

------
em-bee
what surprises me the most here is how a trade group for setting global
standards can be under control of a single country.

this in itself is a problem that needs to be fixed.

------
gus_massa
Is it legal if they just put a SD card like slot in the position where the SD
card usually is with a SD card compatible driver, and just avoid writing SD
card in the description and case of the computer?

------
ETHisso2017
How long until Chinese device makers just abandon SD cards en masse and form a
new standard? Unlike, say, x86 or Windows, the capabilities of SD are not hard
to replicate.

~~~
baroffoos
I wonder if they could simply fork SD cards and make something compatible but
without the branding or proprietary parts.

~~~
flukus
I wonder how many "counterfeit" SD cards are on the market already, especially
in places like china?

~~~
baroffoos
Ebay is filled with ultra cheap high capacity sd cards that are either fake or
quality control rejects. These are still using the SD card branding though. It
would be nice to see a high quality retailer of "SD cards" selling them under
some generic name and then with the text "SD compatible"

------
ddingus
Also, the better comms modes. Major sad day for them.

~~~
pgnas
Best phone I have ever owned.

~~~
ddingus
Sad day for you too. This is a mess!

------
rasz
why is engadget redirecting to
[https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=](https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=)
?

~~~
lathiat
This is a frustratingly common problem, the answer is crappy advertise
javascript. I have reported this problem numerous times to various sites such
as anandtech, etc. Most commonly for me it only happens on iPhone and
redirects to some kind of you won an iPhone ad.

I had some luck reporting this to publishers but they feel basically
powerless, they have to blacklist these advertisers manually and they always
come up with new tricks to get around it.

And as much as I would say, dump these ad brokers, I guess the reality is that
it's hard to make money in online news at the moment, and these ad networks
are the best they have.

~~~
vanous
Thank you for the insight.

Well, they lost me then and probably many other potential readers on mobile
devices.

~~~
mirages
Happend also on desktop

------
Simulacra
Thus the noose tightens. Huawei is a security threat, and until they do more
to show they are independent from the Chinese communist government, the noose
will just get tighter.

~~~
bitbrewer
Fist, Huawei will be mostly fine. They have the largest consumer market called
China to them. Second, the notion that a company could be "independent" from
the government of the countries that they operate in is hard-to-define at
best. Google and Microsoft immediately shut down business with Huawei
following Trump's order, without concrete evidence that Huawei had done
anything wrong. Huawei is just operating under the laws of China, and also US,
EU. They are not so different from the likes of Google, Apple, and Microsoft.
All this is a tragedy for the 200 thousand Huawei employees and their
families, to see the company they built with hard work getting ruined. And if
China retaliates, it will create more tragedies for US companies, their
employees and families.

~~~
dtwest
"Huawei will mostly be fine"

"All this is a tragedy for the 200 thousand Huawei employees and their
families, to see the company they built with hard work getting ruined"

Are they ruined or fine?

~~~
bitbrewer
It is a long game.

They will have a lot to tackle in 2019 and 2020. This is a sad story, if they
are targeted for no wrongdoing. But in the longrun, they should be mostly
fine. Moreover, it is foreseeable that these events _help_ Huawei accelerate
their chip and operating system businesses, because there will be a lot more
incentive for Chinese government and companies to promote Huawei's ecosystem.

